# Wiring fan control relay



## dougp13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello,
I was hoping to get some help with an issue I am having.
I want to be able to control my blower fan from the thermostat switch upstairs.

My Current setup:
Forced Hot Air Furnace
R8184G Primary
R8285A Fan Control
L6046A Fan/Overload
4 Speed Fan

Current Hookup:
Thermostat hits the primary for heat.
Fan Med-Hi Setting is wired to the NC side of the relay and feeds the FAN/Overlimit so the fan will kick when the plenum is up to temp.
Low speed fan is connected to Fan/Overlmit for constant run, with an interrupt switch wired in.

My issue is tripping the high speed fan that is hooked up to the N.O Leg of the relay. Because the thermostat is supplied with 24V by the primary I have no closed loop to hit the G terminal with on the fan control. 
Is there a simple solution to connecting the primary to the fan control through the C terminal to that R from the primary would bridge to G when the fan switch is hit on the thermostat?

Thanks for any help you can provide!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

no green wire running to your stat? the manual fan switch on your stat should bring on high side of blower


----------



## dougp13 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Fan Control*

Hi Plummen,
Thanks for jumping on here so quickly.

There is a green wire there but it is not hooked up to anything now.
Inside the stat the Rh and Rc terminals are jumped together.
If I just ran the G from the stat to the fan control would the fan control not care that the 24V was coming from the Primary's transformer and simply trip the relay or would I hear a loud pop and be cold for the night?:laughing:

Thanks Again!


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

the rc/rh are normally jumpered in the stat,you only need 1 power wire that way.
the green would normally go to the g terminal in the stat then to the g terminal on the fan control center or board inside your furnace.
can you post a picture of the controls inside your furnace?


----------



## dougp13 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Wire Fan Control*

Here are a few pics. I dont have one with the overall layout but im sure youve seen enough of them!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## dougp13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry about the mess. The guy that lived here before me didnt lift a finger. Its a bit dirty... On another note, why do I have the burn marks around the flame viewing door?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

is there a g terminal in that top left picture/fan control center?
if theres a g terminal thats where the other end of the green wire from stat should go :thumbsup:


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://customer.honeywell.com/techlit/pdf/PackedLit/69-0617B.pdf

Looks like you will need to separate the Rh and Rc.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wire the stat Rc and G to R and G on the fan center as you would on a natural gas furnace. The R8184G would take the rest of the stat wires.


Natural gas example...


----------



## nwuser (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like only two wires going to fan motor you would have to rewire the fan control as well as provide low voltage from the thermostat


----------



## nwuser (Dec 24, 2011)

this link may work for your fan control http://s3.pexsupply.com/manuals/1262202934376/22901_PROD_FILE.pdf


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

I see a red, white and blue wire to the motor. (The 2 speeds and a neutral) This should be verified.


----------



## nwuser (Dec 24, 2011)

Houston204 I see a red, white and blue wire to the motor. (The 2 speeds and a neutral) This should be verified.

Yep I see the white now


----------



## nwuser (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## claudettehoch (Feb 7, 2015)

*wire furnace b1141702*

I need to know how to wire the B1141702 to the goodman furance Gou75


----------

